# Forcing OBS to use different audio output than the default set by Windows



## Maurycy (Oct 26, 2017)

Windows has not got the option to set different programs to play out of different sound devices, however, some programs are programmed in a way to allow the user to change the output device. OBS (if I am correct) lacks this feature. It would be very useful to have.


----------



## c3r1c3 (Oct 26, 2017)

Your request is a bit incomplete. OBS can output to different devices if you're using the audio monitoring feature.

If you're talking about something else, please clarify and provide a use case/scenario that illustrates what exactly you're asking for.


----------



## Maurycy (Oct 27, 2017)

c3r1c3 said:


> Your request is a bit incomplete. OBS can output to different devices if you're using the audio monitoring feature.
> 
> If you're talking about something else, please clarify and provide a use case/scenario that illustrates what exactly you're asking for.


Okay, I am using the VB-Audio Virtual Cable tool.
I want to stream a browser source video. However I at the same time I want to be in a VOIP service with my friends. I want to be able to just stream the sound from the browser source but not my friends' voice from the VOIP.


----------



## dodgepong (Oct 27, 2017)

As I understand it, the problem is that CEF does not have a way to give control of the audio it plays. OBS can't even adjust its volume.


----------



## c3r1c3 (Oct 29, 2017)

You best option is to not use Browser Source (which I must point out is a horrible idea for things such as this) and instead use a proper browser. If you're getting a black Window when trying to capture your browser, disable hardware acceleration or use a different (i.e. Firefox) browser.


----------

